# Wolfs body wrap OR Gtechniq C1?



## keano (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi guys,

It's summer time, so obviously time to splurge money on some more detailing gear :thumb:

I'm after a quality nano sealant, that'll last, so It's between the body wrap and the C1.

Is the C1 worth the extra premium? Has anyone had experience of both?

Any advice would be great.

Nick :thumb:


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Both are great products. C1 is longer lasting _but_ Wolfs gives, IMHO, you greater bang - and beads - for the buck. One bottle of Wolfs will give you silly beads for a long time.


----------



## keano (Aug 11, 2008)

Ah that's interesting. 

To be honest, I doubt i'd leave it on for months and months anyway, so SUPER long lasting doesn't really matter.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

My choice would be Body Wrap of the 2 products stated. :thumb:

However, a nice carnauba wax would look stunning on your red paintwork! 

Alan W


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Nick Amiller has used both and his word is as good as it gets. IMO :thumb:


----------



## keano (Aug 11, 2008)

Alan W said:


> My choice would be Body Wrap of the 2 products stated. :thumb:
> 
> However, a nice carnauba wax would look stunning on your red paintwork!
> 
> Alan W


Why thankyou :thumb:

I'm sick of waxes to be honest. Never had one that performs as long as I'd like it to. :speechles


----------



## keano (Aug 11, 2008)

chillly said:


> Nick Amiller has used both and his word is as good as it gets. IMO :thumb:


Nick Amiller? Who is that Chilly?


----------



## Paul N (May 4, 2011)

I've never used C1 but have gone for body wrap because I think its less fussy and the results look amazing for the money


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

keano said:


> Why thankyou :thumb:
> 
> I'm sick of waxes to be honest. Never had one that performs as long as I'd like it to. :speechles


Body Wrap it is then, and you'll not be disappointed! 

Alan W


----------



## Paul N (May 4, 2011)

forgot to say i'm using it on VW Tornado Red (that has clearcoat) so i'll let you know tomorrow how it looks with one coat on, I plan on putting a second coat on tomorrow night aswell


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, I haven't used Body Wrap yet, but C1 might save you a lot of effort in your future washing regime...http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=222757

I'd be interested to do a 50:50 with BW and see how it holds up at some point. Better fix the car!


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

keano said:


> Nick Amiller? Who is that Chilly?


Amiller is Amiller . Not nick as that is you. :thumb: search members pm him he will give you top advice on wolfs and getechniq:thumb: has he paid you to mention his name so many times


----------



## keano (Aug 11, 2008)

Haha! What a nob I am!

I'll give him a bell 

AmillerAmillerAmillerAmillerAmillerAmillerAmillerAmiller


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

As far as im aware only the trade can buy c1....


----------



## keano (Aug 11, 2008)

JasonH20URF said:


> As far as im aware only the trade can buy c1....


Not any more :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

keano said:


> Haha! What a nob I am!
> 
> I'll give him a bell
> 
> AmillerAmillerAmillerAmillerAmillerAmillerAmillerAmiller


Here you go: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/member.php?u=19514

Alan W


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol this thread is andy's dream... everyones talking about him...


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

:lol::thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

okay i just txt'd andy for the answer to the question (in his opinion ofcourse) 
his reply was c1 is technically better.. but body wrap was better value..

think hes watching us now.. he says hes spotted the thread lol


----------



## Paul N (May 4, 2011)

ok put one coat of body wrap on last night, used make up pads which i think was a mistake didn't go on evenly and in places i applied too much product as was a biatch to remove, however it is very glass like with lots of depth. I'm going to put another layer on tonight with a small square cut mf as suggested. Will report back tomorrow when the second coat is on.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks for that paul


----------



## keano (Aug 11, 2008)

Just bought some guys 

I'll let you know how I get on.

Do you all recommend an IPA wipedown first?


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

What did you go for nick? if you use p1 no if you dont yes


----------



## keano (Aug 11, 2008)

Wen't for the Wolf's Chilly 

Can someone explain this IPA to me? It just reminds me of paint stripper!

What dilution do I use? How do I apply it? And how and when do I wipe it off haha?


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Jesse is about to tell you


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Gimme just a minute to finish my sammie and wipe the Cheesy Poofs off my paws


----------



## Paul N (May 4, 2011)

keano said:


> Wen't for the Wolf's Chilly
> 
> Can someone explain this IPA to me? It just reminds me of paint stripper!
> 
> What dilution do I use? How do I apply it? And how and when do I wipe it off haha?


IPA is alcohol I used 1:4 with di water and apply the same as QD light mist then buff straight off, tbh I must have wiped it down about 3-4 times in total as I wanted the stuff to bond. Is your VW Flame Red?


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Keep us up to speed with this guys as im about to try some along with other bits n bobs. no idea why. hey hoo


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

keano said:


> Wen't for the Wolf's Chilly
> 
> Can someone explain this IPA to me? It just reminds me of paint stripper!
> 
> What dilution do I use? How do I apply it? And how and when do I wipe it off haha?


So basically when you're applying Body Wrap the surface needs to be completely clean and free of oils. IPA will strip the oils off the car for you, but not to worry it won't hurt your paint . The oils, solvents and other ingredients in Body Wrap help the sealant when it's settling into your paint and this is a very well-timed process and it's governed by the solvents, etc. If there are extra oils in the paint when applying, you'll be throwing the timing off and the nano particles will have to work harder to find their new homes in the pores of the paint. This is why some people have experienced "sweating" when applying the sealant. Sooner or later the nano particles will find their homes and "push out" the solvents that are residing in the paint, hence the "sweating". So again, you'll need to make sure that the surface is 100% clean before you apply the sealant!

Let me know if you have any more questions!

- Jesse


----------



## keano (Aug 11, 2008)

Tornado Red Paul. 

Thanks guys


----------



## keano (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks a million Jesse!

If it's half as good as the deironiser it'll be a fantastic product


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

keano said:


> Thanks a million Jesse!
> 
> If it's half as good as the deironiser it'll be a fantastic product


Hope you like it buddy, let us know how you get on with it !


----------



## Paul N (May 4, 2011)

keano said:


> Tornado Red Paul.
> 
> Thanks guys


cool same as mine i'll try a get a pic up tomorrow


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

ill be running my own test soon.. c1 vs cquartz(free sample from rep) vs body wrap(borrowing andy's) 

so far cquartz has the edge... as it was a free 10ml sample 
the body wrap second as its andy's so won't cost me anything
and c1 because i had to buy it :lol:

we shall see when i actually do the test :lol:


----------



## keano (Aug 11, 2008)

*I'm so excited for body wrap!!!!!*


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> ill be running my own test soon.. c1 vs cquartz(free sample from rep) vs body wrap(borrowing andy's)
> 
> so far cquartz has the edge... as it was a free 10ml sample
> the body wrap second as its andy's so won't cost me anything
> ...


Interested, I had some C1 you could have had, enought to do a few doors.


----------



## keano (Aug 11, 2008)

Can this stuff be put on the windows? I used optiseal and it worked a treat


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Mirror Finish said:


> Interested, I had some C1 you could have had, enought to do a few doors.


cheers steve.. i bought the c1 first to do the whole car after wet sanding.. but theres a few stone chips i want to fill in.. still not got round to it lol..
then stu gave me some c1.. and andy has offered body wrap and c1 for me to test, but i have the c1 so ill borrow his body wrap and split the bonnet into 3 for a test of the 3 of them..


----------



## Paul N (May 4, 2011)

don't think BW will work on glass very well, another update put second coat on last night and used a kent mf cut into small squares as suggested by Jessie as a applicater and worked a treat much more of a even coat. I also didn't wait as long to remove it about 5mins and this seamed to help aswell, the shine is imense :thumb:


----------

